# Hunting Illinois



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it legal to use honker decoys in the state of Illinois during the conservation season?
If it is legal? Is it a good Idea?


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

dacaller said:


> Is it legal to use honker decoys in the state of Illinois during the conservation season?
> If it is legal? Is it a good Idea?


 To anyone who reads this It is legal to use honker decoys in Illinois.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll find out for you and let you know.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Talked to a DNR officer buddy, you can use any type of decoy for the Spring Snow Goose Season.


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

DuckerIL said:


> Talked to a DNR officer buddy, you can use any type of decoy for the Spring Snow Goose Season.


 Thanks for checking!
I will be in the Vandalia area in two to three weeks to try my luck!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Let me know how you do. Trying to plan a trip to Union county myself.


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

Bettter go to union county know before the geese leave it is loaded


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Three day weekend upcoming, think I'll take a little road trip!


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll be off work the last week of feb and first week of march on vacation and live in N. IL--- hoping to hunt some snows? 
Any luck down there?


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

there are quite a few birds around but hunting has been tough with having to drill holes for the decoys.this week we will probably start seeing migrators.weather calling for 50* and south winds.


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

Great now all's i need is about 25 doz bigfoots snows and blues and some e-callers
or socks


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

I just traveled thru Union County today and I saw a ton of birds.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

hunting private ground next to eldon hazelt , right at the entrance road , had a few thousand birds using them fields


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

glatz-If you need decoys I'm selling some full bodies on the classifieds portion.


----------

